# purple overlooooad!



## iamlelilien (Dec 3, 2006)

I COMPLETELY REDID THIS 5/12/07 For some reason, that's not showing up in the title when I look at it from the board, but in the thread, it is in the title.

So, remember this?







Well, I decided to redo the tutorial because I thought I could do it a lot better than I did the last time. I changed the look itself some too.





bare face bare face bare face. (yes, I'm one of those people who doesn't really have eyebrows until I fill them in.)





(that's the grossest picture of me ever) Put on, you know, whatever you use for an eyeshadow base.





Purple eyeliner time! (I finished doing my hair between these steps hahaha) I'm using Almay Purple Amethyst. I think it's the "play up the brown" eyeliner. As for MAC alternatives, I guess Non Conformist fluidliner would work, except I can't remember if that got dced or not and I can't go check because the official site is being stupid and not loading for me.





Make a line about an eighth of an inch thick. I'm a spaz who can't put on makeup and take pictures of it at the same time, so most of the pictures of me doing so are going to be kind of stupid looking.





Hey, I know, let's go out in public like this! JUST KIDDING!





Do the same thing on the bottom. Go all the way around the inner corner, but make the line around the inner corner thinner than the rest.





It can be messy, because it's going to be covered up.





I was trying to make a funny face, but it ended up being... yeah, not that funny. Put eyeshadow that's a little bit darker than your skin in the crease, focusing it on the outer crease. I usually do this before I even start with the liner, but I forgot this time.





Get some purple pigment or eyeshadow that can get wet. (Violet pigment is clearly the superior substance that can be used for this part. I highly recommend using it if you have it.) Put it over all the liner (wet), making it a little bit thicker than the liner and smudging it around some.





That would make a halfway decent Myspace picture if my eyebrows existed.





Then get some lavender or light purple eyeshadow / pigment and put it over the liner around the inner corners. I have no idea what mine is, it's in a pallette that doesn't have any name or brand name on it.





Oh yes.





Highlightttttt.





This is what I changed about this look since the last time I did this tutorial. Here are my next tools, my designated black brush and Prestige eyeshadow in Ebony. You can use a black pencil or fluidliner, but I use wet black eyeshadow.





You can't really see what I'm doing, but I'm pushing the tip of the brush against my lower lashline. The black should be mostly in your lashline. It can overlap over the purple a little bit, but not much.





Here's why I've been demonstrating on my left eye for all my pictures. Whenever I do anything to my right eye, I have this tendency of turning my head upside down like a freaking owl. Yes, my hair has blonde roots. I'm naturally blonde, I dyed my hair dark, and now I'm growing it out. You have probably been noticing this for most of the tutorial.





Anyway, do the same tightlining thing to the upper lashes.





Almost finished.





Finally, I am filling in my eyebrows. I wouldn't even think about actually touching the brush to my eyebrow while trying to take a picture, though. That would inevitably end in disaster. They do look kind of tadpoley in the next few pictures, I think I didn't fill in the part between the base and the arch thick enough on the top or something.





Srsly!





The last step is black mascara. This is another one of those steps that I'm not nearly brave enough to actually do while taking a picture.





Add lipgloss. I'm using Milani Glitzy Glamour Gloss in Glow Girl (yeah, say that shiz 5 times fast) which is pretty much my favorite lip gloss right now.





Examine how hawt you are. This is most easily done in the various places in your home that are most suitable for taking Myspace pictures.

You can also add your choice of blush and MSF and stuff to this... I've mentioned this before, but I don't like the feel of wearing makeup anywhere other than my eyes and lips. No, of course I don't have any blood in my body, I'm a Placebo fan, what do you expect?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very cute!!  Nice tutorial, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## courtneycakes (Dec 3, 2006)

oh that makes those green eyes pop girl! very nice!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 4, 2006)

I love your hair! Thankyou for sharing! I really like that eyeliner...I might have to check it out,I am all ways on a quest for a nice true purple.


----------



## Caderas (Dec 6, 2006)

wow, i'm on the hunt for that liner now.  that look is gorgeous with your bright eyes!  what mascara is that anyhow?  ...i'm fascinated.


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooh that almay liner is gorgeous!!!!! i have to get that!
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Alesha (Dec 6, 2006)

I love the liner!


----------



## ellesea (Dec 6, 2006)

Great choice of color. Purple really makes your green eyes pop!


----------



## iamlelilien (May 12, 2007)

Bumped so everyone can see the new-ness.


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks For Bumping This One Girlie!  The Purple Is Gorgeous On You!


----------



## breathless (May 13, 2007)

thats cute. thanks =]


----------



## c00ki312 (May 13, 2007)

really pretty! you dont need foundation etc anyway, your skin looks great!


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2007)

Good job!  That is a gorgeous purple!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 15, 2007)

love it


----------



## stevoulina (May 15, 2007)

Very cute tutorial, I like it! You have beautiful eyes girl!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 25, 2007)

Nice tutorial and MAJOR props to you for being a Placebo fan!

=]


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

I really like it. but im specially in love with your hair!  It looks super cute.


----------

